# Adding wav to Quicktime



## EndTime (Oct 16, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if there is a way to add a wav file to a quicktime movie and how? I'm running WinME and have Quicktime version 6.4. Thanks.


----------



## BluBarry (Aug 30, 2006)

EndTime said:


> Can anyone tell me if there is a way to add a wav file to a quicktime movie and how? I'm running WinME and have Quicktime version 6.4. Thanks.


Hi - This Article may help you but I'm wondering why are you using wav files, given they use so much space? It seems to me you might consider converting your file to MP3 unless by doing so you discovered it lost its' nuance in the translation? 

*Apply Audio to QuickTime* 

*Add Audio to QuickTime Movie*

* Let us know how this worked out ..


----------

